# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  code mã hóa md5 trong c++

## chothuevanphonggiare

tình hình là mình cần hàm mã hóa md5 bằng c++. mấy code trên net dùng c# hay vb nên hơi lằng nhì nhằng (thêm thắt nhiều và dài ...). phần còn lại do mã hóa ấy dùng nhiều thuật ngữ hơi khó hiểu so với trình độ thpt:down: (nghịc trước vc++ ạ) :shifty:.
// ps: để thực hiện một game mini kết hợp với database của forum nhà mình:innocent:
nếu được thì pm cho mình qua mail thì càng tốt. (thanks mồm trước, thank hành động sau:emlaugh[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

